# We have a barker!



## angelay (Jun 11, 2021)

Our 15 month old male golden retriever has become a barker! I can understand when there is a stranger walking by or an animal in sight, but Hatch barks at everything. Even things we can’t see. Sounds, something out of place, etc. we’re trying to teach “quiet” but gave had no success. Any suggestions???


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Where and in which situations is he barking? Is this alert barking that he's doing primarily at home? Or is this more outside?


----------



## angelay (Jun 11, 2021)

goldielynn said:


> Where and in which situations is he barking? Is this alert barking that he's doing primarily at home? Or is this more outside?


So far it’s only from home. He’ll bark out the window or door. When he’s outside he’ll stand at the edge of the property and bark incessantly. We’ve attempted to see what he sees, but there’s nothing there. He is a high energy, puppy like dog. We’re wondering if this is a sign of boredom????


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

How often is he outside? Is he on his own a lot? He may want your company. Does he get enough exercise and are you training him regularly? It could be boredom. My Golden (Logan), for a short while, started barking at the front doors. We have leaded glass doors and can see motion through them. I just calmly said, "Good boy. It's okay." and kept doing what I was doing and ignoring him. He stopped overall pretty quickly. He still looks -- he just isn't barking much.

Oh, and outdoors your dog may actually hear or smell something. We have a place in the mountains and Logan occasionally (not enough to be an irritant) barks from the screened porch at the woods. He could be smelling or hearing a variety of creatures -- bears, deer, foxes, etc. I don't discourage him. I just look and ask him calmly if something is out there -- tell him softly, "Good boy" and go about my business. I often find if I'm not alarmed, he isn't either.


----------



## angelay (Jun 11, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> How often is he outside? Is he on his own a lot? He may want your company. Does he get enough exercise and are you training him regularly? It could be boredom. My Golden (Logan), for a short while, started barking at the front doors. We have leaded glass doors and can see motion through them. I just calmly said, "Good boy. It's okay." and kept doing what I was doing and ignoring him. He stopped overall pretty quickly. He still looks -- he just isn't barking much.
> 
> Oh, and outdoors your dog may actually hear or smell something. We have a place in the mountains and Logan occasionally (not enough to be an irritant) barks from the screened porch at the woods. He could be smelling or hearing a variety of creatures -- bears, deer, foxes, etc. I don't discourage him. I just look and ask him calmly if something is out there -- tell him softly, "Good boy" and go about my business. I often find if I'm not alarmed, he isn't either.


Thank you. Now that the weather is improving we can ramp up our hikes and walks. We’ll try to tone down our reaction to the barking - and redirect him as best we can. Thanks for the tips


----------

